# Stanvac-Sovac-Mobil Tankers



## janzy

I am trying to find crew members, who were on these Tankers between 1954 and 1959 and am not having much success. 

My dad was an engineer on: 
Sovac Daylight - Sept 1954 - Aug 1955.
Mobil Comet - Jan 1956 - May 1956.
Mobil Brilliant - Jun 1956 - Dec 1956.
Mobil Pegasus - Aug 1957 - Sept 1958
Mobil Radiant - Jan 1959 - Dec 1959.

I would dearly, love to find someone, my Dad knows. As he has also tried without any luck.

Can anyone help me, with any information or ideas of how I would have better success?

Thank you also for allowing me to be a part of this terrific site. Janzy


----------



## Derek Roger

A Warm Welcome from Canada ; I hope you find some of your old mates .

Regards Derek


----------



## janzy

Thank you.

I do hope I find someone somewhere.

Janzy


----------



## Steve Woodward

Janzy
Welcome to SN from Suffolk, I worked for Mobil for a short while bu after the period you require, there are a couple of real old Mobil guys on here so best of luck
Steve


----------



## seafury

janzy,
My father was radio officer on Sovac Brilliant from 52'-53', was this ship renamed Mobil Brilliant in 55'.

regards Mike


----------



## janzy

I have check with my Dad and he tells me, that would be correct. Hope this helps you with your research. Thanks again.


----------



## ADENIS4427

Hi janzy

I was 3/M and 2/M on Sovac Brilliant from 26/2/53 to 14/9/54

Best regards

Denis


----------



## janzy

*Adenis4427*

Many thanks for that info.
A little earlier, than when my Dad was on there.

Welcome to ships nostalgia,
thank you once again
Janzy


----------



## ADENIS4427

Hi Janzy

I was First Mate on the Mobil Pegasus from 18th January 1958 to 8th December 1958. I Joined in Rotterdam and left in Gibraltar.

I was also First Mate on the Mobil Radiant from 18th March 1959 to 6th April 1960, I joined at Port Socony (Staten Island) and left in Naples.


Best regards

Denis Goddard


----------



## pilot

Denis.

A blast from the past there. Are you still wielding a Swiss Army Penknife.

Best Regards. Martin Cadman (3M with you in '71)


----------



## janzy

Thank you heaps . Dad remembers you and will be in touch with you .


----------



## John Lyne

janzy said:


> I am trying to find crew members, who were on these Tankers between 1954 and 1959 and am not having much success.
> 
> My dad was an engineer on:
> Sovac Daylight - Sept 1954 - Aug 1955.
> Mobil Comet - Jan 1956 - May 1956.
> Mobil Brilliant - Jun 1956 - Dec 1956.
> Mobil Pegasus - Aug 1957 - Sept 1958
> Mobil Radiant - Jan 1959 - Dec 1959.
> 
> I would dearly, love to find someone, my Dad knows. As he has also tried without any luck.
> 
> Can anyone help me, with any information or ideas of how I would have better success?
> 
> Thank you also for allowing me to be a part of this terrific site. Janzy


Hello Janzy,
I sailed on the Mobil Brilliant from August 1956 to October 1956 as Third Mate but unfortunatly can't recognise the 'photo.
John ( Newby )


----------



## janzy

Hi John

I checked with Dad and you have in the recent past emailed him a few times.
I will send you his email address via the ship nostalgia message box.

Thank you for contacting me 

Janzy


----------



## KenLin39

Hi. Can anyone help out with a photo of SS Sovac 166345, a friends dad worked on her in 1942. ATB. Ken.


----------



## jmbrent

Hi janzy,My first ship was Mobil Comet ex Sovac Comet, Joined her as a 20 year old junior engineer in drydock Palermo in 1962 September & during the docking she changed again to Mobil Eagle, No AC but plenty of cockroaches!!! First voyage was Bandar Mashur to Williamstown (Melbourne) and Captain Brewer was the Master


----------



## frank elliott

*Mobil tankers*

Hello janzy. Sorry I can't help you for those dates you quote. But,yes Mobil Oil was a good outfit with lovely ships. I spent 2 years with them as R/O June 1961 to May 1963 on Mobil Acme and on Royal Arrow. I put picture of Royal Arrow into pictures gallery for tankers,gallery No. 19916.. Mobil Acme was a better voyage though,we were on a charter to U.S.A.F. and the places we went to was amazing. We serviced the Atlantic/Med. area and her sister ship the Mobil Apex the Indian/Pacific area to supply US airforce bases with jet fuel and gasolene.We lifted cargoes from Naples and Beaumont Texas and Pointe A Pierre Trinidad. A voyage and places to discharge never to be forgotten. Mobil***** I enjoyed my time with BP too.


----------



## engineer64

I was a 2nd Engineer with Mobil from 73 to 80, had to be retired because of hearing loss. They were a great company to work for, does anyone remember the Pill Box?


----------



## Oil well

engineer64 said:


> I was a 2nd Engineer with Mobil from 73 to 80, had to be retired because of hearing loss. They were a great company to work for, does anyone remember the Pill Box?


Pill box York house Mobil shipping transferred to Mobil house Victoria street now demolished 10 th floor accounts trying to recall. Staff Peter Oxford Brian Caldwell Cyrillic de la perrelle


----------



## pilot

Bill "gotyerpassport?" Newcombe.


----------



## engineer64

Oil well said:


> Pill box York house Mobil shipping transferred to Mobil house Victoria street now demolished 10 th floor accounts trying to recall. Staff Peter Oxford Brian Caldwell Cyrillic de la perrelle


I remember, not a good move, there was no bar under the office. Bill who worked in the office convinced my wife, joining me at sea off Capetown, that they would lower a nice gangway for her to get aboard. On seeing the pilot ladder, she wanted to come aboard in the cargo net with the vegetables.


----------

